# western painted turtle



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

does anyone know where to get western painted turtles every place that said they have them they are actually sliders which are totally different in the wild wpt,s live from about nebraska north


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

http://turtle-town.com/

Lots of turtles there


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow thanks only ones ive found that know what a wpt is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kingsnake.com


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

insomnia said:


> http://turtle-town.com/
> 
> Lots of turtles there


 nice site









i think they have a new customer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> insomnia said:
> 
> 
> > http://turtle-town.com/
> ...










ive been checking that site for months now and they never had any musk turtles in


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > insomnia said:
> ...


 check in the exotic turtle selection









Chipias Giant Musk Turtles
Starotypus salvinni
c.b. 2004
$55 each


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...










not looking for giant musk


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe you could add FatFarm007 on your AIM list if you have that, I think he may have hatchlings, I don't recall who he is but I remember he has turtles.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Death in # said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 Wow musk turtles are really common, you should try here:

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=39


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

theyre pretty common


----------

